# Baby pegions/family on top of my AC unit



## madmax2310 (Aug 2, 2019)

So mom and dad made a nest on top of my AC unit. Lay 3 eggs but unfortunate only 2 babies made it. For days I only saw the mom(I'm just assuming was the mom) She never left and I never saw the father. I felt bad, thinking that she has to be hungry and thirsty. I bought pigeon food and place water on the side for her. It took about 2 days before she even took a bite but after, she drank and eat regularly. Present time, the babies are 3 weeks old but they are laying on a nest of sticks cover with their poop. I bought a nest for them but because i'm on the 4h floor is very risky move mainly because I only would have one hand to operate with. I will have to grab both babies, bring them in and remove the old nest to place the new one. Im afraid that a lot of things can go wrong so I think im just going to let it go and just keep placing fresh water and food for them. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just leave them as they are. All those droppings will get dry and hard and form a nice strong nest for them. Once they have fledged, the parents will probably lay more eggs.


----------



## madmax2310 (Aug 2, 2019)

And thats what I will do, thanks Marina.


----------

